# LR's OLAF tests the Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2



## ahsanford (Apr 7, 2017)

Uncle Rog has spoken:
https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2017/04/mtf-lens-tests-of-the-new-tamron-70-200-f2-8-sp-di-vc-usd-g2/

- A


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 7, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Uncle Rog has spoken:
> https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2017/04/mtf-lens-tests-of-the-new-tamron-70-200-f2-8-sp-di-vc-usd-g2/
> 
> - A



Interesting. In my tests the Canon was superior at the 200mm mark (but trailed elsewhere). I tested two copies of the Tamron, but I'll have to grab a third when the next shipments hit Canada. Otherwise everything was consistent with what I saw.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 10, 2017)

Very Interesting. Thanks for sharing.

It really looks like there is some potential left to improve zoom lenses. 
And kudos to Tamron, that they could do this at a decent price.


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2017)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing, ahsanford.


----------

